

Light Table license now only $15. No excuses now. - bostonvaulter2
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ibdknox/light-table?dup=2

======
MrEnigma
This is great, signed up now. $15 is a no brainer, $50 gives me pause.

Does this mean their funding will drop drastically at first as everyone
switches from $50 to $15?

~~~
ktsmith
I'm hoping that the $15 price point gets those people that were on the fence
about the project to dive in and the project gets closer to its goal faster. I
selected $50 as any good IDE is well worth that price point, and if it never
sees the light of day it's not soo much money that I'll really miss it. I've
spent more than that on crappy video games this year.

------
kaolinite
I have a good excuse: it's not vim ;-)

------
shimsham
Sounds like emacs.

